

How does a blind computer programmer do programming? - radmuzom
http://www.quora.com/How-does-a-blind-computer-programmer-do-programming/answer/Lucas-Radaelli?share=1

======
drdoooom
what isn't mentioned is the speed at which the editor reads out code. i
remember reading a similar story where the blind programmer recorded some code
being read out, and it was extremely impressive to say the least. i could not
understand a single word. i thought the recording was broken.

